# Beach Pier



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Got out today at about 3:00. The bite was slow at first but picked up around 6:00. My bro hooked up with a 5-6# spanish but threw the hook right at the bottom of the pier:banghead. Ended upgettingsome keeper spanish w/ some help from another pier fisherman. Also some ladyfish were caught in the mix as well.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

dang... y'all did better than me.... i bumped for flounder for about 3 hours today from 11-2... caught 1 about 14" and threw it back... i also had a bonita blow up on a ling jig at the end... but the hook pulled after a few seconds.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, we started out fishing for flounder but decided it was too boring with nothing to show...and went down to end of the pier for Spanish. There were bonita (I think they were bonita) busting non-stop but too far out to cast to.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah... they were bobo's and skippies mixed in... i was down in the skinny water and saw the action on the end... thought it was some bull reds.... it was quite depressing to know that i ran 1/4th a mile for some dang bonita and ladyfish...:hotsun


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *First Catch (10/12/2007)* My bro hooked up with a 5-6# spanish but threw the hook right at the bottom of the pier:banghead.quote]
> 
> that was too bad, that was a nice spanish


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Im suffering from king withdrawal its been a week since I got one of those toothy critters !!!!


----------

